# Football jersey names coming off????



## lltwerp (Mar 12, 2007)

I did some names on football jerseys. On 2 jerseys a couple of letters came loose. I think the parents might have washed the jersey first, could that have anything to do with it?? I did repress the names but didn't want to scorch them.
Live and learn I guess. I have learned a lot from you guys, so THANK YOU very very much for all of the advice.
Lori


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Lori, what kind of lettering did you use?

How did you apply them?


----------



## lltwerp (Mar 12, 2007)

Thermaflex extra, and on a few thermaflex plus.
I applied them like normal preheat, apply, @ 340 for 15 seconds and reheated.
Am I not getting it hot enough to begin with? So then it wouldn't matter if it's been washed or not??? My problem is I don't want to scorch any item so that I have to replace it.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hi lori! it sounds like your time and temp are right - it makes NO difference if the garments were washed before pressing - it sounds more like an issue with insufficient pressure than anything. this time of year when it's so very humid, i pre-press the shirt til it quits steaming to get the extra moisture out - then press using a teflon sheet to avoid any scorching.

try upping your pressure a bit - it should be a pretty firm 'snap' to close the press down. when thermoflex is 'done' properly it almost looks like ink sitting on top of the shirt - you can see the threads and you shouldn't be able to pick out the edge of the graphic or lettering with your hand.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with Jan on the pressure. I ran into a simalar problem with a stahls product. I used fabric glue and extra pressure to get the design to adhere to garment. I now use hHotnark 70 and have no issues. .... JB


----------



## lltwerp (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice, I just hate to have it scorch anything that's why I worry about getting the press off the garment as soon as the time is up. Does the teflon pillows help with the pressure? Or does it really matter. I've only done this since April and have a lot to learn!!!!
Thanks again!
Lori


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i don't use a teflon pillow to protect from scorching - those go underneath a garment to press around/over a pocket or seam and lift the garment up off the platen. a teflon sheet is a thin flat sheet of material that i use over the garment and transfer to prevent scorching. it doesn't affect pressure at all.


----------

